# Grain Free/Chicken and Beef Free Treats



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

We are sorting out food allergies with our pup and she is on taste of the wild salmon food now. I was wondering if anyone had a good suggestion for treats that fit within this diet. We are staying away from grains/chicken/beef right now. I have done sweet potatoes and found these Pet Botanics® Healthy Omega Salmon Flavor Treats for Dogs that she seems to like. Any other suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wellness pure rewards has a venison and venison/salmon flavor but they do contain whey, not sure if thats a grain. I find hydrolyized organs/meats to be the best option such as Primal lamb or venison lung puffs or liver or heart. It's expensive but worth it when working out allergies. Grain free poultry free is darn near impossible (speaking from experience). Best of luck!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

http://freshpet.com/product/vitallambrecipe/

I personally get this but in the turkey formula. 1 roll can easily make you 100+ treats, so it extremely healthy and affordable. This looks like the only formula that will fit in with your grain/chicken/beef free diet right now. Both of my dogs love this stuff!

I cut it into tiny cubes and keep in a ziplock bag in the fridge. Good luck!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.drbeckersbites.com/products

We originally got these treats for the cats, but dogs love them as well! They have a veggie & bison formula you can try.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Since our Sophie is allergic to grains, wheat, flour, we use different brand chicken, beef, duck jerky treats. Here is an example: http://www.petco.com/product/109501/Dogswell-Happy-Hips-Dog-Treats.aspx Sophie goes nuts over them! However, be careful with similar treats that are made in China. I don't have faith in those.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

SteelCityDozer, whey is a protein found in milk. Remember?

"Little Miss Muffet, sat on a tuffet, eating her curds and whey."

Whey is the protein that is used in those powdered protein drink mixes for humans, too.

I am thinking I want to switch Willie's food over to grain-free, also, but will start a separate thread because I have a specific question.


----------



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies we will try and get our hands on all of those and see what she likes!


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Natural Balance limited ingredient treats, our V loves the Sweet potato/salmon ones. Our local pet store stocks them.


----------

